# ABRANET GROUPBUY: Leftovers



## Rudy Vey (Dec 27, 2007)

UPDATE 12/28  5:40 am:
240, 320 and 400 is sold out!!

120 grit and 180 grit is still some left.


Guys, the following is still available, left over form the group buy. There were some "double" orders, and now I am stuck with the following:

120 grit:  26 sheets
180 grit:  55 sheets
240 grit:   5 sheets
320 grit:  15 sheets
400 grit:   2 sheets

Same prices and shipping cost as the original group buy. BTW, the coarse sheets 120 and 180 are superb for standard wood work and for bowl turners. The sheets are 2.75 by 16.5", and last a long time. I cut each in four pieces, I fold them over and can sand about eight to ten pens with each side, so with one sheet one can sand about 80 pens!!! They are lasting much longer than standard sanding paper.

Minimum order is five sheets in any mix. Please, e-mail me directly for order. Please, provide your IAP name, real name and what name may come up on paypal. Paypal only.


----------



## gketell (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll take one of each to try them.  Please send me your paypal info.


Thanks
GK


----------



## thewishman (Dec 28, 2007)

120 grit: 2 sheets
180 grit: 2 sheets
240 grit: 1 sheets
320 grit: 1 sheets
400 grit: 1 sheets

Chris


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 28, 2007)

Several grits are sold out (240, 320 and 400) and I have send an e-mail to all that have ordered and let them know what they can get. 
At this time there is only about 15 sheets of the 120 and 40 of the 180 grit left - so if you are interested in these, e-mail - first come - first serve.


----------



## Binkley (Dec 29, 2007)

Rudy,

Did you get my e-mail?  I would like 10 more of the 120 and 180.

Eric


----------



## thewishman (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, Rudy! Got mine today.

Chris


----------



## loglugger (Jan 3, 2008)

Got mine Thank you Rudy
Bob


----------

